# Help with masonry pointing cost.



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweet, tell me more.


----------



## 1over2 (Nov 27, 2005)

It was really hard to believe that the heating reaction would happen so quickly, the quick lime was actually the pieces of burnt down limestone and oyster shells. The outside of the mud tub was hot to the point where you could not touch it without a gloved hand. This mortar was super sticky and you could butter the ends of the stone with ease allowing you to get good compression of the joints when you laid the stone. This was on a historic bridge resoration in Ireland. I was told by the foreman that hot lime would bring a tear to an old stonemasons eye. Really good experience. I agree that there is really no need to go to this extreme, in this day and age.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What fired it off like that was the flyash, it is added to gauge the mortar, that is, to give it a hydraulic set as opposed to the slow carbonation of the lime. Even just adding water to double-hydrated lime with generate heat (endothermic, self generated) heat. Did it flash-set and require retempering, or did you mix continuoulsy as it heated up?


----------



## 1over2 (Nov 27, 2005)

It did not flash set, we mixed it up in small quantities just like regular mortar( but with a lot of safety gear to aviod accidental burns)The quicklime we used were the pieces from the kiln that had not burnt all the way, the rest was used for lime putty which was stored away for the repointing of the voussoirs and the underside of the vault. Hot lime was used to rebuild sections of the parapet wall.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would love to see pictures, it sounds like a great job.


----------



## 1over2 (Nov 27, 2005)

This job was done in 93' and all I had was my Kodak disc. I have been invited to go back to compete in a dry stone walling competition and I will definatly bring a digital camera this time.


----------

